# 1 SMALL ONE



## DETAILER (Oct 19, 2007)

Let go to get bigger.we are still not having much luck:banghead.Anyone else doing any better?


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

What did you catch? and what do you need help with? you can come out with me any time and I'll teach ya what I know. that ain't much.:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink But we'll catch fish. I always do.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I can catch fish also, but if thats you in the avatar I will take you up on your offer.:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------

